# Engraving pens...burning pens, etc question.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Do any of you penmakers out there engrave or do pyrography on your pens? I have several co-workers that like my pens and would like their badge numbers put on the pens. Any thoughts or ideas on this process? I thought about getting a number set from Menards and just heating it up and burning them into the wood. I want it to look nice though, not a hack job. Thanks in advance!

Adam


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

Check Ken out. Really good price and fast turn around.

http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/servlet/Page?template=4827


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you for the link. I'll keep that in mind. I was hoping there was something short of getting a laser engraver that I could do in my shop. But if I don't find anything I'll look into that.


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

ACP said:


> Thank you for the link. I'll keep that in mind. I was hoping there was something short of getting a laser engraver that I could do in my shop. But if I don't find anything I'll look into that.


Hope ya have at least 3k. They are expensive.

http://www.mbkpinternational.com/laser_engravers.htm


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

TurninandBurin said:


> Hope ya have at least 3k. They are expensive.
> 
> http://www.mbkpinternational.com/laser_engravers.htm


 
Ah....I think you misunderstand, I am not going to buy a laser engraver. If I can't find another way I'll look into sending them to you link, that's what I meant. B/C no I don't have $3000.00. :no:


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

Ahhh...You may want to look at decals then. Tester makes some pretty nice printable decals. If you are proficient at a CA finish you can use them if you are these are wood pens.

http://www.decalpaper.com/default.asp


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 6, 2009)

Find a local trophy shop in your area. They usually have the kind of laser engraving equipment you are talking about. Tell them you turn pens (and show them your wares) and they will probably give you a really good rate ($1 to $2 per pen would be very fair). They may even be interested in displaying some of your engraved pens in their shop for sale.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I must be having that kind of day because this discussion just made me wonder how hard it would be to salvage the laser out of a dvd burner (there are instructions on doing this) and mounting it in a pantograph.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

You might pick up one of those inexpensive hobby wood burning pen kits from Wally World or other craft store to play around on scrap wood. If you want something that is really faster have to look into more expensive gear and tips. 
http://www.woodburning.com/toolshop/type.asp?iType=24

I would buy a cheap kit with lots of tips to practice on before committing to the higher end gear. 

Think Neal had the best solution to your problem.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*Wood Imprinting Set*
Item #: EGSET

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/EGSET.html

Guys over at IAP give this item mixed reviews.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I would first try making your own water slide decals using the decal sheets that were posted before. I've had some pretty good luck doing that and I've also shipped stuff out to kallenshaan woods. The decals are easy enough to do and don't cost much. I have never been able to master the ca finish for some reason and use lacquer most of the time which is what I use over the decals. I have some pics of each in my "photos" if you want to look at them.


----------



## whit (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pen Engraving*

Adam,

I do laser engraving on all sorts of stuff - wood, glass, leather, anodized aluminum, and acrylic. I can also do rotary engraving but don't have a lot of experience with that beast, yet. Size limitations are 12x24 laser engraved and 8x10 rotary. I've had the laser for about 5 years; the rotary for about 5 months.

Send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll get back with you. I'm located about 30 miles North of Atlanta.

Whit


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

mranum said:


> I would first try making your own water slide decals using the decal sheets that were posted before. I've had some pretty good luck doing that and I've also shipped stuff out to kallenshaan woods. The decals are easy enough to do and don't cost much. I have never been able to master the ca finish for some reason and use lacquer most of the time which is what I use over the decals. I have some pics of each in my "photos" if you want to look at them.


Send me a PM if you are interested in a sure fire CA finishing process.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I will look into several of the suggestions. Very good info!


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

TurninandBurin said:


> Send me a PM if you are interested in a sure fire CA finishing process.



I would if I could but I can't find a "private message" link for you. Do you have messaging enabled?

Feel free to pm me if you can.

Matt


----------

